# Tyrus Thomas=Marcus Haislip



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Yup you heard it here first :banana:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I heard it here, first, and I've probably now heard it here, last.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Dark Knight said:


> I heard it here, first, and I've probably now heard it here, last.


:laugh: Anyways Haislip benches 400 lbs...no way Thomas can do that :laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

i don't think tyrus live up to expectation, but i think he'll at least be in the league longer than marcus haislip, think stormile swift i'm not saying he's the next stormile but i think he'll be used like stormile somebody coming off the bench bring energy


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Priest = Poor Man's Titus Fawk


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Come on now, if we're talking about the Haislip draft, Thomas is at least Melvin Ely. By the way, as a Bucks fan I'm still pissed about the Clippers trading for Brand and then also drafting Ely sticking us with Haislip. What the hell Clippers!?!?

Although on a funny note, I actually know some girl who had sex with Marcus Haislip.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Priest said:


> Yup you heard it here first :banana:



ummm....no he's not. You'll see.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

whoa

the sex comment was absolutely unneccessary


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Although on a funny note, I actually know some girl who had sex with Marcus Haislip.


Which means that she now gets to bang Ty Thomas?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Haslip was just terrible, TT will at least be in the NBA for longer than his rookie contract.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

riehldeal said:


> whoa
> 
> the sex comment was absolutely unneccessary


Why do you say that? You know, it's alrite to talk about sex. You won't go to hell for it, I promise.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone who claims they know exactly who Thomas is going to be seems to be speaking utter nonsense to me.This guy is almost completely raw,unrefined potential and as such he could end up being almost anything whatsoever.He is going to be a good defensive player and he should be a good rebounder I think.Beyond that you would have to be simpleminded to claim you had any clue as to how he will develop.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone comparing Tyrus to Haislip hasn't seen him play much.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

jworth said:


> Anyone comparing Tyrus to Haislip hasn't seen him play much.


totally agree, i think he may get to be a kenyon martin or maybe a stromile swift but i'm not taking him 1st,2nd or 3rd. i know kenyon martin has had a pretty good career but i dont want the baggage, just my take.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Diable said:


> Anyone who claims they know exactly who Thomas is going to be seems to be speaking utter nonsense to me.This guy is almost completely raw,unrefined potential and as such he could end up being almost anything whatsoever.He is going to be a good defensive player and he should be a good rebounder I think.Beyond that you would have to be simpleminded to claim you had any clue as to how he will develop.


I think we're all allowed to guess a little bit.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Artestify! said:


> Priest = Poor Man's Titus Fawk


Priest = needs to watch some more basketball
evaluation skills = awful


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Although on a funny note, I actually know some girl who had sex with Marcus Haislip.


Oh ****. That's some cool ****. Does she have video footage?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Priest = needs to watch some more basketball
> evaluation skills = awful


as a person who played D-1 basketball and currently plays professionally I think I watch enough basketball to know what I'm talking about


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Priest said:


> as a person who played D-1 basketball and currently plays professionally I think I watch enough basketball to know what I'm talking about


:laugh:


----------



## i-dio proof (Apr 28, 2005)

NBA Comparison: Marcus Camby

Strengths: Amazing run jump athlete with great work ethic. A workout junkie, bench presses 400 pounds. Might have one of the highest verticals in the NBA someday. Very good shotblocker. Offensive game doesn't always look pretty especially his post moves but the result is usually positive.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> :laugh:


you act like basketball players arent on the internet


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Priest said:


> as a person who played D-1 basketball and currently plays professionally I think I watch enough basketball to know what I'm talking about


Where did u play and whats your name so I can verify?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

More like Tyrus Thomas=Stromile Swift


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> Where did u play and whats your name so I can verify?


 LOL, is that even necessary? I can verify that Priest has played D-I ball and plays professionally.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

It's not a given that all basketball players know what they talking about when evaluating talent.

Perhaps some reasoning behind that comparison would help us see your point of view.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm guessing he thinks that Tyrus's shot is worse than it is, that Tyrus can't put the ball on the floor like he really can, that Tyrus ain't the freakish athlete that he really is, and that Tyrus isn't as good a shot blocker the draft has seen in recent years.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> It's not a given that all basketball players know what they talking about when evaluating talent.
> 
> Perhaps some reasoning behind that comparison would help us see your point of view.


 Now this here is a good post. Its not attacking him the poster as some of the other posts are, just the content of what he posted.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jworth said:


> I'm guessing he thinks that Tyrus's shot is worse than it is, that Tyrus can't put the ball on the floor like he really can, that Tyrus ain't the freakish athlete that he really is, and that Tyrus isn't as good a shot blocker the draft has seen in recent years.


 :clap: 

Tyrus will be a BEAST in a few years


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> *It's not a given that all basketball players know what they talking about when evaluating talent.*
> Perhaps some reasoning behind that comparison would help us see your point of view.


as the new york knicks are finding out...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> Oh ****. That's some cool ****. Does she have video footage?


highlights lol


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

There's no way that anyone can make a judgement on Thomas and how he'll translate into the NBA . . . He's simply too raw right now, which means IMHO he'll really need to go to a place that has a good coach. I think it's a bit far fetched for any team (well, their fans) to think he'll come in and be any kind of scorer right now. Here's hoping that his top 5 or 10 pick status won't yeild unreasonable expectations right away. Personally, I see him as being very Marion-like if he's allowed to develop his all around game in the right system. 

Oh, and please Pax DON'T draft him! The Bulls are NOT the Suns, Skiles doesn't want to be the Suns and our team isn't built like the Suns! We need SIZE and perhaps a bigger 2 guard, but not Thomas.

:naughty:


----------

